# Need Help.... Will 20 inch rims fit on my MKV jetta?



## idoke1 (Feb 22, 2009)

I've been wanting to know if 20 inch rims will fit on my MKV jetta. 
The specs is 5x112 with a 35mm offset. If anyone have pictures, please share. My very first time owning a vw and me being a newbie to rims. NO, they are not the Spinning rims... Don't know what type they are but it sure looks good.


----------



## JDriver1.8t (May 20, 2005)

*Re: Need Help.... Will 20 inch rims fit on my MKV jetta? (idoke1)*

I have seen 20s on one MKV. You have to give us the width as well in order to know if they will fit.
Most people stick to 18s or 19s.


----------



## spoolin02 (Jul 4, 2005)

*Re: Need Help.... Will 20 inch rims fit on my MKV jetta? (idoke1)*

stick with 19's....PLEASE


----------



## oldskool1963vw (Aug 29, 2005)

*Re: Need Help.... Will 20 inch rims fit on my MKV jetta? (idoke1)*

You can fit 20's. You could probably even fit 22's......but why would you want to? Are you a pimp?







. I am trying to remember that one guys signature. Something like..."Look at it like a girlfriend. You could go over 19 but why would you want to...."


----------



## idoke1 (Feb 22, 2009)

Hahahaha...no, not the pimp style ones. Anyway, I had tried it on and it did fit but looked wierd. It's a little TOO HIGH off the ground....but my buddie told me if I lowered it, it would like awesome. I did some research here and it looks like you can make it fit but best with a chamber kit.


----------



## 2002GLS (Dec 23, 2008)

*Re: (idoke1)*

CAMBER KIT OR NOT IF YOU LOWER THAT CAR WITH 20S YOU WILL RUB AND YOU WILL RUB BAD YOU MIGHT BE ABLE TO PULL IT OF AT STOCK HEIGHT DEPENDING ON THE WIDTH OF THE WHEELS BUT NOT LOWERED


----------

